# Amp Load Meter



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No such thing exists. While it's technically possible to build one, it would be so complicated it would be unusable.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Like you want to measure the load on just a specific receptacle or are you wanting to measure the total circuit load from any receptacle on the circuit? 

The former(load on just one recep) is easy, the latter(total circuit load from one recep) isn't going to work.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Radio Shack sells something like that.. I think it's called a watt meter.

It plugs into an outlet and the then plug the devise into the watt meter.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

take a look at this link i do not think you will find what you want.http://www.google.com/search?source...oad+on+a+ciruit+by+plugging+it+into+an+outlet


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The KillAWatt things just tell you what the item plugged in consumes. It tells you nothing about what else you can add to the circuit.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Separator-AC-Line-Extech-480172/dp/B0000YHN9W/ref=pd_cp_hi_2_img

Similar to what these guys posted. I've seen it sold at Sears before but I couldn't find it on their website.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Before anyone posts any type of ammeter or KillAWatt-type things, read the OP carefully



SPRKY said:


> I need a meter that reads the amp load on a ciruit *by plugging it into an outlet*. *This would identify whether or not I could plug any more "Things" into that circuit before tripping the beaker.* Is there anything such thing as this on the market or do I need to invent one???
> 
> Thanks,
> SPRKY


Yeah, the KAW jobbie tells you what _that one receptacle is consuming_, but it tells you nothing about the rest of the circuit.


----------



## SPRKY (Mar 1, 2009)

*Amp load meter*

What I want is one that reports an accumulative amp value.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

SPRKY said:


> What I want is one that reports an accumulative amp value.


Just take a reading with a clamp meter at the panel. No need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## SPRKY (Mar 1, 2009)

I have had customers that ask me "how much more can I plug into that circuit" and all I can say is "what all do you have plugged into to now" and without going around figuring it up, at my expense, I have no answer. This is important now that the cold whether has set in and people want to plug in electric heaters.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Why don't you isolate the circuit and get an amp reading at the breaker, or explain how many old people burn up in space heater fire's every year from not running isolated circuits. It's tragic.


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

If it's for only for one receptacle, read the breakers rating then plug in a line splitter and use a clampmeter then do the math.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Yeah, the KAW jobbie tells you what _that one receptacle is consuming_, but it tells you nothing about the rest of the circuit.


Exactly.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

SPRKY said:


> I have had customers that ask me "how much more can I plug into that circuit" and all I can say is "what all do you have plugged into to now" and without going around figuring it up, at my expense, I have no answer. This is important now that the cold whether has set in and people want to plug in electric heaters.


This is an extremely difficult task in a home, or even an office. 
People always have different things plugged in, or they forget that there was this "small" heater plugged in and they wonder why the breaker trips. 

There is NO WAY to tell someone if they can plug more into a circuit since we can NEVER be sure what else is being plugged in.

That said, measuring at the breaker the ONLY way to tell the circuit amperage, _at that precise moment_. 
What is your reluctance to go into the panel? Time?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

This is somewhat of a caveman answer, but when a customer asks me that question, I simply say, plug in whatever you like. Plug in as much as you want. Run anything your little heart desires. If the breaker trips, call me.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You need to just permanently leave your amprobe at circuit breaker . Maybe soon they'll make a model that will mail the results to your i phone:laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> You need to just permanently leave your amprobe at circuit breaker . Maybe soon they'll make a model that will mail the results to your i phone:laughing:


Actually, I will be installing a system like that coming up in the 1st quarter. System costs around $2500. I will be installing it below (2) redundant panels. Clamp on current coils will monitor individual branch circuits. Apparatus needs (1) 3 phase circuit for phase monitoring, (1) 120 volt circuit for power, and a couple of cat5e cables for data. Once it is all done, someone smarter than me will create a program that converts the data the system generates and turn it into easily readable language accessible online. The software can also notify via email or text if any issues arise.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> You need to just permanently leave your amprobe at circuit breaker . Maybe soon they'll make a model that will mail the results to your i phone:laughing:


 

The solar syatem I'm installing now has blutooth SMA sysyem monitoring 24/7.
It's accomplished by a card installed in the inverter.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn technology, and they can't figure out a way to administer flu vaccine without a needle.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Before anyone posts any type of ammeter or KillAWatt-type things, read the OP carefully
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the KAW jobbie tells you what _that one receptacle is consuming_, but it tells you nothing about the rest of the circuit.


I got that.. so you use that tool to measure what is plugged into each receptacle and add up the wattage of the lamps to see what the draw is on that circuit..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> I got that.. so you use that tool to measure what is plugged into each receptacle and add up the wattage of the lamps to see what the draw is on that circuit..


What about any other loads that might be on the same circuit but are hard-wired? Is the furnace on it, too, but just not running at the moment? Try using a KillAWatt to measure how much watts a ceiling fan is using. Maybe the sump pump is on it, and it hasn't rained in weeks. 

Now, what more do they want to add to the circuit? A cell phone charger? A 96" TV? A 1500W heater? A night light?

Who is gonna take the time to calculate the total amps that's currently on the circuit, what is on that circuit but _right now_ is not drawing current, and the current draw of anything else that_ might_ get plugged in?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What about any other loads that might be on the same circuit but are hard-wired? Is the furnace on it, too, but just not running at the moment? Try using a KillAWatt to measure how much watts a ceiling fan is using. Maybe the sump pump is on it, and it hasn't rained in weeks.
> 
> Now, what more do they want to add to the circuit? A cell phone charger? A 96" TV? A 1500W heater? A night light?
> 
> Who is gonna take the time to calculate the total amps that's currently on the circuit, what is on that circuit but _right now_ is not drawing current, and the current draw of anything else that_ might_ get plugged in?


Don't most service electricians have a sixth sense about adding plugs and recessed lights to existing circuits? I've never had a call back on can lights or added receptacle's tripping the breakers. When in doubt, add a circuit, maybe that will require a panel change and if it's an old lady you can charge 6g+. The one I see the most is the hard wired hood fan that get's turn into a microwave. And the hood is on the local lighting circuit. I have to add circuits for this situation about once a month.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No such thing exists. While it's technically possible to build one, it would be so complicated it would be unusable.


got mine at Sears a couple years ago works well they do exsist


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sparky105 said:


> got mine at Sears a couple years ago works well they do exsist


Which means you did not read the opening post


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Which means you did not read the opening post


Well I did read it. If you take a person from plug to plug show them the loads they are using, add them up and then simply explain to them that if you exceed the breaker amp rating it sinks in quicker sometimes with the visual. Instead of just telling them don't exceed 15 amps or you have issues. For what ever reason customers just can't comprehend the simple math of adding their loads and subtracting the breaker reading. we have all seen this when called for tripped breakers. they are short on plugs so they just keep stacking the power bars and never once stop and think to add the loads.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparky105 said:


> Well I did read it. If you take a person from plug to plug show them the loads they are using, add them up and then simply explain to them that if you exceed the breaker amp rating it sinks in quicker sometimes with the visual. Instead of just telling them don't exceed 15 amps or you have issues. For what ever reason customers just can't comprehend the simple math of adding their loads and subtracting the breaker reading. we have all seen this when called for tripped breakers. they are short on plugs so they just keep stacking the power bars and never once stop and think to add the loads.


So use your fancy Sear-bought thingy and tell him the wattage his furnace is using. And his ceiling fans. And the fart fan in his bathroom. And the lights in his hall.

Then add those into your 'equation'.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So use your fancy Sear-bought thingy and tell him the wattage his furnace is using. And his ceiling fans. And the fart fan in his bathroom. And the lights in his hall.
> 
> Then add those into your 'equation'.


 Originally Posted by *SPRKY*  
_I need a meter that reads the amp load on a ciruit *by plugging it into an outlet*. *This would identify whether or not I could plug any more "Things" into that circuit before tripping the beaker.* Is there anything such thing as this on the market or do I need to invent one???

Thanks,
SPRKY_


Now you can read the op question again he asked for a meter to read amp loads by plugging it into an outlet. who cares about the other crap it is a visual tool he is looking for to show customers. I just happen to know one that can be used for this purpose. I would think that he understands that sometimes there are hard wired loads that need to be accounted for and that the "fancy sears-bought thingy" wouldn't show that but that wasn't his question he was looking for a plug in load tester


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparky105 said:


> Originally Posted by *SPRKY*
> _I need a meter that reads the amp load on a ciruit *by plugging it into an outlet*. *This would identify whether or not I could plug any more "Things" into that circuit before tripping the beaker.* Is there anything such thing as this on the market or do I need to invent one???
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I read it this way:

"I want a tester I can stick into a receptacle and it will say, 'You can add another 7.35 amps to this circuit'".

Lemme know when you find one like that. I'd like to have one, too.


----------



## SPRKY (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks to all. All the good suggestions and the smart assed suggestions. I am glad there are atleast some of you who take this thread serious. I have no reluctance in going into the panel I just thing if someone was to put some thought into it there is a way to do this quickly cause time is money. Someone invented the meter, emagine where we would be with out that little time saver and some one invented the screw driver emagine what your fingernails would look like without that little "thingy". 
I think we have beaten this dead horse enough. Good night and Merry Christmas.


----------



## SPRKY (Mar 1, 2009)

...480 Sparky, you hit the nail on the head. Thats what I want.


----------



## SPRKY (Mar 1, 2009)

...sparky105 more details please.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I M O, there is no such meter. If there was, I would like to know how it works.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Look at the current Ideal 61-165 SureTest as they included a feature sometime ago that gives you a "approximate" load on a circuit.

It's been some time since I looked at their website but they hadn't updated the online manual to cover that feature yet. There was a FREE update way back and that feature was added while they had my 61-165.

I had a email from Ideal on the feature. I'll see if I can find it. Got a new PITA PC, so I'm not sure if I still have that info!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

SPRKY said:


> ...480 Sparky, you hit the nail on the head. Thats what I want.



You'll need to talk to the Tooth Fairy, Santa Clause, Cupid and the Easter Bunny for that, then.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

SPRKY said:


> ...480 Sparky, you hit the nail on the head. Thats what I want.


 
He doesn't miss much, and that tool doesn't exist.



SPRKY said:


> ...sparky105 more details please.


 
No more details because a Sears thingy will not do what you want.




oldtimer said:


> I M O, there is no such meter. If there was, I would like to know how it works.


Me too.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

We went through this some time ago on Holt's site. Guess not too many people caught on. Here was an offset post from wptski on the info. you're looking for on the Ideal 61-165:


http://forums.mikeholt.com/showpost.php?p=957644&postcount=26


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

This tool doesn't exist for a good reason.....no way it could work. Amperage needs to be checked in series and any plug in device could only measure amperage at that location, since outlets are wired in parallel. Seems a bit like a question asked by a homeowner.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

I once used that function of the Ideal 61-165 on the branch circuit that has my furnace on it. I then put my fan on manual and the difference was very close to what I've measured on the fan motor itself.

Thanks 76nemo! I just was about to post that info.


----------



## SPRKY (Mar 1, 2009)

..seems like the question has been asked before....by other "homeowners".


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

something like this? http://search.clipsal.com/clipsal/view.do;jsessionid=FF1B5329969D2A1017974AE2E4963D15?view.collection=trade_info&view.title=Product+Data+Sheet+-+EZAUDIT+Power+Usage+Meter%2C+20105&view.viewType=direct&view.user=%25firstname%25&view.k2DocKey=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.clipsal.com%2Ftrade%2F__data%2Fpage%2F81%2FW1056.pdf%40trade_info&view.query=ez+audit&view.url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.clipsal.com%2Ftrade%2F__data%2Fpage%2F81%2FW1056.pdf


----------

